# Experienced welder in south wales



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

I need the sills replaced on my renault 5 turbo, im after the outer sills cut out and repair panels fitting on the inside and then new sills fitted on the outside. Anyone know a good place to get this done???????


----------



## CJC (Sep 3, 2011)

A good Auto welder in Llanelli i can give you his number if you like?


----------



## danboi2 (Apr 8, 2010)

Yea please if you don't mind


----------



## smith22 (Sep 25, 2011)

i know a good welder, pm me for details


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

You're a fan of old threads buddy!


----------

